# few different color morphs



## dwarf_puffer (Apr 25, 2010)

about 4 years ago I was completely shrimp obsessed and had mainly king kongs, blue bolts red rubys and shadow pandas. Had each running in separated breeding tanks and loved it. Unfortunately i decided to go back to school a few years ago and shut down all my shrimp tanks and am now just running a 6 foot community + discus tank.

Recently, Ive decided to add a few neocaridina species (just for the cheaper price point incase a discus feels like taking a quick snack ) and decided to go with a few bloody Mary and blue dreams. Ive left them in there for about 3 months now and have been seeing a jet black mutation quite frequently and was just curious is there is a technical name for them.In the past Ive seen chocolates that are extremely dark before however these shrimp are jet jet black comparable to a king kong shrimp ( some even have tail markings) and was just curious if there is a different name.

Ive also noticed other shrimp that resemble shadow pandas with the black head and tail and blue torso anyone see this before? From what I can understand maybe something called blank and blue rilli shrimp but not to sure how I got rillis out of blue dreams and bloody marys?? I also noticed today i notice a jet black shrimp with a straight red line down its back which ive never seen before at all.

Here are some quick pictures up but just curious if anyone knows any names for these guys or how common they are? I just got back from the optometrist and had my eyes dilated so Im sorry they are pretty rough photos even for an iphone but hopefully you can get an idea 

Sorry the pictures are reallly bad but you can see in pic 1 the darkness of the black as well as the thinness of the line where as in pic 2 the red is a bit more obvious red however the line seems distortedly wide for some reason... Last image just shows you the average tone of black im getting and no filter or effects has been placed on any of these photos. Thanks for looking!!


----------



## MOLOTO (Jun 8, 2010)

Some cool looking mutants you have there  That black and blue one definitely looks like a rili pattern to me. 
Its been years since I've had Neocaridina, but if I remember right the stripe going down the back is a relatively common trait in some strains. Both my fire reds and yellows had some individuals with this trait, mainly females.


----------



## dwarf_puffer (Apr 25, 2010)

MOLOTO said:


> Some cool looking mutants you have there  That black and blue one definitely looks like a rili pattern to me.
> Its been years since I've had Neocaridina, but if I remember right the stripe going down the back is a relatively common trait in some strains. Both my fire reds and yellows had some individuals with this trait, mainly females.


thanks!!! Ive seen that stripe too on other Neocaridina as well just never a red stripe on a black shrimp  I believe the shrimp was a female as well. Ill try and see if i can get a few different pictures tomorrow. 6 foot heavily planted tank makes it tough at times though


----------



## Sean's Ponds (Dec 3, 2015)

I am also getting black/brown morphs from my Painted Fire Red colony. I have noticed at least five so will likely separate them into a breeder box in a month as they get closer to breeding size. I recently sold my small tank so do not have a full tank to see if this will become a new color variant but four of the five I have seen are fire + and one is sakura. I need to do a big cull on this tank anyway so I might find a few other interesting shrimp.

Best luck with yours.

Cheers,
Sean


----------



## Gaia (Jun 20, 2016)

Cool! 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## dr fox (Apr 4, 2015)

I have a colony of carbon rilli's, and that looks like a rilli to me. And the black one with stripes looks just like what I have. Was breed from a painted fire red to carbon rilli. Also have a black with dark red stripe.


----------

